# Gender Experts are they really Accurate ??



## shivangi1210

Hi Ladies,

So last week i went to there site and submitted my 7 weeks scan pic.
It was a free prediction, so after 1 week i got a reply from them, that i'm expecting a girl.
So now i have couple of doubts :
1) I got a mail with a link to results. The link was www.thegenderexperts.com\Results and when i clicked on that i got result as Girl. Now in office when i again went to the site directly (Not through the mail), i got the same page with same result. I mean how is this possible. In my office my System was different, my IP address was different, so how come they know that this is me again :shrug: (I didn't opened the link through Mail, i just typed in the Address bar and mind it I never gave my Email id or even my Name in between the process)
2)As per Ramzi theory, if the placenta is on left then its girl and if placenta is on right then its Boy.
In my 33 weeks scan yesterday, i asked the Ultrasonologist about my placenta location, She said it was on right. Now as per my understanding, your placenta can move upwards or downwards when you progress in your pregnancy, but its impossible to shift sides. 

So does that mean they miscalculated the theory and placenta location or they never looked into my scan and randomly said that its a girl.
I don't know why, but its a gut feeling that i'm having boy.
Scan Pic Attached (Abdominal U/S)
 



Attached Files:







scan1.JPG
File size: 93.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Zeppelin424

They were wrong on mine. Predicted girl but having a boy, so its possible .


----------



## Unexpected212

Mine looks exactly like yours and they predicted me girl too. I will find out if they were right on Christmas and will update


----------



## shivangi1210

Unexpected212 said:


> Mine looks exactly like yours and they predicted me girl too. I will find out if they were right on Christmas and will update

Ohh that would be great :) 
Did you pay something for the prediction or it was free ??
My main concern is that the results are publishedon link www.thegenderexperts.com/Results which always says girl. No matter on which browser or which system I open. So basically that link is not related to any session 

I checked your scan pic which you submitted to gender experts for ramzi. Wanted to ask, whether that scan was abdominal or transvaginal ?


----------



## Unexpected212

Mine was abdominal :)

I paid for the results as I'm impatient haha


----------



## shivangi1210

Idk why but I'm not settling for girl results which gender experts shared.
I was browsing there site and found one example ( marked with pink marker) which exactly matches mine scan pic.
the only difference is that, this scan was tv and mine was abdominal. So if they are predicting girl in there site scan pic tgen mine should be boy as scan pic is almost similar but the scan is abdominal in my case.
whats your opinion.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-12-02-23-10-42.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 2









attachment.jpeg
File size: 6.7 KB
Views: 105


----------



## Kay0102

I paid and they sent me this interpretation of my 7 week transvaginal scan and predicted boy. They were wrong baby is a girl x


----------



## shivangi1210

I so wish they are wrong for me too.
I don't know but from the first day of this pregnancy i have a feeling that its a boy. Even we swayed for a boy and DTD on the day of ovulation.
33 weeks passed by thinking that i'm having a cute little boy.
GE predicted girl, and now its difficult to accept. 
Its not like i'll not love my baby if its a girl, but it'll be difficult.
I hope you ladies understand. :cry:


----------



## Spiffynoodles

They said girl on my Ramzi scan and girl for my nub scan...and it's a boy. So take it with a grain of salt. :winkwink:


----------



## Tesh23

Gender experts were right for me! Even though I was pretty sure this was a girl- we have found out today that we are having a little boy!:happydance:


----------



## shivangi1210

Tesh23 said:


> Gender experts were right for me! Even though I was pretty sure this was a girl- we have found out today that we are having a little boy!:happydance:

Yayyyyy.. Congrats Hun !!:thumbup:


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

They were wrong for me - predicted a girl but it's a boy!


----------



## 6lilpigs

Gender experts and the Ramzi's theory have been disproven sooo many times, please anyone out there don't waste any money getting paid for predictions, unless you have money to waste of course!!:) The best way for early gender are the blood tests out there and then it would be a clear 13 week nub shot, then 20 weeks and even then they still can be wrong:) But please save your money people x


----------



## Unexpected212

They said girl for me and it's a boy!


----------



## Dragonfly

Mine says girl but then my last two where suppose to be girls too . I have 3 boys.


----------

